# Protocol to be used at St. Mark's Hospital, London



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

This is a major breakthrough in the field of clinical hypnotherapy for IBS - since the IBS Audio program was effective with severe patients, you can be very encouraged that it may be helpful for you too - read on:From Michael Mahoney, MDHthp:"I had some wonderful news which I can share with you now. Some 12 months ago the leading UK hospital in bowel disorders contacted me to acquire a batch of my IBS Audio Program 100 for use with their patients.This was wonderful yet a little tense, St. Mark's Hospital, London, a national and international referral centre for intestinal and colorectal disorders, using my IBS program with their patients, the most difficult cases imaginable. In late August, to my delight the hospital was satisfied with the effects of my program, so much so, that they plan to purchase more.This is indeed a wonderful acknowledgement of my work in IBS and the effectiveness of the protocol I developed in those early days."


----------



## Jeffrey Roberts (Apr 15, 1987)

This is very positive news which I believe further validates clinical hypnotherapy as an effective tool for relieving symptoms in individuals.Please pass on our gratitude to Mike for his continued efforts in helping IBS sufferers.Jeff


----------



## Diana63 (Oct 20, 2009)

That is wonderful and very encouraging to read.I have in the past week started listening to the IBS CD's again,i used them last year but they did not help so decided to try them again,so i'm forever hopeful!My ibs is very severe, so reading about the success with patients at St Mark's Hospital is very promising.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Thank you Jeff - I have passed on your kind words to Mike!! Diana - It took me 3 full rounds before I saw any relief as I was extremely severe as well. If you have concerns along the way, you can contact healthyaudio and they will give you support. Of course, not everyone is helped with this method, but most people are, and most of those people do the program as a last resort! So dont give up!


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

Awesome news! So glad he is able to help soooo many people this way! Congrats Mike!!! XO


----------



## Diana63 (Oct 20, 2009)

Thank you Marilyn for your kind words.I'm so hoping cd's will help but keeping an open mind and always staying as positive as i can. When you listened the three times,how long a break in between each 100days did you have before using them again?


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Everyone is different, so the time frame I had may not be what is needed for you. I did the program initially around August of 2000 and then again after a few months time, then again in 2001 - but in between times I listened to my favorite sessions as needed. So I would say a few months between complete listenings in my situation. However, the booklet has a time frame as a guidance, but that can be shortened to 4 - 6 weeks of time in between, so follow that as that has been revised since I did the program. If you have further specific questions, please go to the contact page of http://www.healthyaudio.com because you will get personal care there for your own situation for free as part of the therapy process if needed!There IS hope - I was one of the worst refractory IBS patients and there are many more folks like me who have come thru it - just look at all the success stories we have had... Another helpful hint if possible, is to keep from reading on these BBs and posting about IBS - I know it is hard, but the program works thru the subconscious mind, and reading about it and even coming to the BB on a regular basis may slow your progress down.Hang in there - you will get better - you'll see!


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

bump


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

bump


----------



## Diana63 (Oct 20, 2009)

Can i ask..what do you mean 'bump'?


----------



## BQ (May 22, 2000)

By adding a new response to a thread it 'bumps it up' to the top of the forum again... that's all.


----------



## Diana63 (Oct 20, 2009)

Thank you BQ.


----------

